# January 2020 babies



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Finally getting a chance to post here. We bred 6 does for January kids and they all birthed out between last Wed-Sun. 
Originally had 1 due on Tues (kidded Wed), 5 due on Fri (1 Wed, 2 Thurs, 2 Sun).

Harmony was first, had triplets - 2 does, 1 buck. We did pull a traditional doe and sold her as a bottle baby -first time we've ever done that, but felt it was best (went to 4-H family so that made us very happy).
Pictured 5 days old
This is her buckling:



























Doeling:


















Jazabelle kidded that night with a big single doe, she is super outgoing and made fast friends with Harmony's buck kid when they were out playing yesterday.
Pictured 5 days old


















Mindy kidded Thurs with twins, I adore her babies, but then Mindy is my baby.
Pictured 4 days old
This is her doe:


















Mindy's buckling:


















Thurs night Bella kidded twins = pictured 4 days old
Bella's doe:



























Bella's buck:


















Misty kidded on Sunday with a doe kid - pictured at 24 hours old. 









Chloe is the last doe to kid on Sunday evening with twin traditional bucks. I don't have good pictures of them yet as I was not feeling well today (allergies + physical therapy = miserable lol). Hopefully I can get pics tomorrow.

More pics:
Mindy's twins, Jazzy's doe, and Harmony's buck









Jazzy's doe and Mindy's doe









Jazzy's doe lays down to nurse lol I love Jazzy's expression lol


----------



## JearDOE Ranch (Aug 23, 2018)

@HoosierShadow can I just say you do beautiful work with you camera! I mean, the goats are cute too, but lets be honest, I've never seen an ugly kid!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Wow! They are stunning. Those pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

Congratulations!
Beautiful kids!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Aww! They all look so healthy and happy! Such cuties. The photos are amazing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! They all look great!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Beautiful baby's!!!


----------



## Rysktal (Jan 11, 2020)

Oh goodness I think these are the cutest kids I've ever seen! Are they boer?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Of course - awesome kids from your herd..... and I need to hire you for pics.... mine are HORRIBLE>>>>>>


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone! We're loving them, they are all super sweet! 
I wanted to get pics of Chloe's boys but didn't have a chance to get the camera out.
Kid sitting 10 babies who go in every direction by yourself can be busy lol
I am watchful of Hawks and sure enough today one was hovering. He saw me and kept his distance, then landed in a tree nearby! So I had to grab kids and put them in the barn. So frustrating!



Rysktal said:


> Oh goodness I think these are the cutest kids I've ever seen! Are they boer?


Thanks! Yes they are full blood Boer except for Bella - her kids are 94% (making her doe a purebred but bucklings have to be I think 96 or 97% to be purebred... Crazy I know).



goatblessings said:


> Of course - awesome kids from your herd..... and I need to hire you for pics.... mine are HORRIBLE>>>>>>


Thanks! It's super hard to get good pics sometimes even with a good camera!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've been trying to get on here and update, but am having issues with getting on here with my computer! So we'll see if this works. It's one of those security alert spam things that pop up (no viruses or anything on the computer). Weird.

Anyway, I just wanted to update that all the babies are doing well. They got to spend the last 2 days outside, living it up! But sadly, today it's raining and we have rain chances every day for the extended forecast. Rain = wet = mud = yuck.

I took my camera out yesterday afternoon and got a few pics.

Harmony's buck - my son named him Skeeter









Harmony's doe - my daughter wants to call her Lizzy









That look lol


















Lizzy and Skeeter think this is their bed lol









Jazzy's doe - those eyes!



























Misty's doe


















Mindy's doe is the most social and they are all very social/friendly, but she loves to be held and snuggled. 100% lap goat and she is obsessed with nibbling and chewing especially our fingers lol









She wanted a closer look at those glasses!









One of Chloe's boys. He was so sleepy!


















Mindy's doe and buck









Bella, her doe and buck. It is so hard to get pics of these babies. They are super cute. The doe is the lightest red doe kid, and so far has a really nice build. 









We need to work on names, and registered name. But we also don't know which ones the kids will end up keeping/showing.


----------



## Rysktal (Jan 11, 2020)

They are so gorgeous!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

Love the pictures! Do you mind if I ask what camera you used to take them?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you!



cristina-sorina said:


> Love the pictures! Do you mind if I ask what camera you used to take them?


I used my Canon 80D with 24-105mm F4 lens.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ha! Don’t let her fool you! It’s not just the camera doing that, it’s her too! She has helped me a lot with my camera and I still can’t get my pictures to look half that good. She’s got talent, and beautiful subjects 
You really do have some very beautiful kids this year. Well to be honest I’ve never seen a ugly kid out of your stock lol but they are just so stunning this year


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I used my Canon 80D with 24-105mm F4 lens.





Jessica84 said:


> Ha! Don't let her fool you! It's not just the camera doing that, it's her too! She has helped me a lot with my camera and I still can't get my pictures to look half that good. She's got talent, and beautiful subjects
> You really do have some very beautiful kids this year. Well to be honest I've never seen a ugly kid out of your stock lol but they are just so stunning this year


Sigh...one of the many talents I wished I had...photography.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sooooooooo, adorable. :inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness...jaw dropping adorable ! Now are these kidds from your twin show boers? 
Your photography is amazing! Would you put your pictures on the 2020 Kidding Tally? I know you listed them.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Absolutely awesome babies and pictures! So sweet and the cutest little cuddle buddies you could wish for.
Your daughter looks so content and happy to be with the babies it's wonderful to see.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Your kids always look great!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the kind comments I appreciate it very much  Jessica - your pictures are great, I love seeing them!

Photography is a lot of fun, I am self taught and horses - horse racing is what got me into it! I started shooting with DSLR camera's in 2007, and working horse racing/sales/events with media outlets in 2008. It's been a lot of fun. I am not into portrait photography = people lol Horses and goats are what I love. If anyone hasn't seen the Off Topic section thread about KY Derby last year, go check it out. After we are done talking about derby we start talking about other horses, I posted a lot of pics there.

I will say that I tend to take a LOT of pics, and just sort through them. So there are a lot of 'junk' shots nobody will ever see lol
Goat babies are hard to get good pics of!



Moers kiko boars said:


> Oh my goodness...jaw dropping adorable ! Now are these kidds from your twin show boers?
> Your photography is amazing! Would you put your pictures on the 2020 Kidding Tally? I know you listed them.


Yes they are the sires.

Scat (Scat Daddy - named after successful thoroughbred stallion) is the sire of Harmony, Jazabelle and Chloe's kids
This is him from our state fair in Aug (won the class)









This is his brother Superior (Smokin' Number One) who is the sire of Mindy, Bella and Misty's kids. He finished 2nd to his brother at the state fair. 









Here's the boys a month ago - Scat had just finished breeding a doe. 


















My son plans to show Scat this summer, and I am hoping my daughter can handle Superior and show him. Superior is gentle, he's just very headstrong and gets nervous/antsy. Once we get some dry weather, we'll start pulling him out and working with him. Fingers crossed.

I'll add pics the next chance I get to the tally! Should be this evening


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The youngest of the kids turn 2 weeks tomorrow. They have been such a joy so far. They are all very spunky and sweet. I feel so bad for them though, as it's just been so nasty outside they don't get to go out as much as I would like. We were letting them out for 1-2 hours morning and afternoon, but the mud in front of the barn has gotten really bad. So we're letting them out 1-2 at a time to stretch their legs and let babies play and burn some energy. I'm so ready for good weather!

I'm working on doing fecal's. I did Misty, Chloe and Mindy last night. Mindy looks awful, and I knew she was wormy and I was correct. Poor baby, she's never had a worm load in her life. So we got her weighed and treated with Valbazen, and see how she is tomorrow, and decide if I want to treat a little more aggressively and give her Moxidectin tomorrow. 
Same with Chloe, however she looks good. It's crazy how their numbers are low prior to kidding, and then how fast things can multiply. Yes I did do post kidding deworming, but I didn't give them a 2nd dose 7-10 days later. Usually Valbazen cleans them out, but the girls have been so stressed out being stuck in the barn, stress of having babies, etc. 
I'll also be updating them with copper soon, just waiting for a payment to come in so I can pay for that since my husband has to pay for everything else (poor guy!).

Jazabelle's single doe being the biggest at 20.2lbs. Chloe's boys are the smallest at 14.6lbs and 15.6lbs. The others are around 17-18lbs with a couple slightly smaller. Not too bad for 15 day weights for all but 3 of them who are slightly younger.

Here's a video from the other morning when it was dark, dreary, drizzling and nasty. I had picked stalls, and was trying to get them all bedded back down and hay feeders refilled. 
The babies decided to have a party in Mindy's stall lol
Don't mind all the dust and steam flying!






This one was from a week ago, don't think I shared it --- my daughter the human goat playground lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

In jealouse! That looks like soo much fun! The babies all look so good! Your daughter is really cute. The 2 red doelings are the ones she is keeping? I bet she will do really well with them !


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Moers kiko boars said:


> In jealouse! That looks like soo much fun! The babies all look so good! Your daughter is really cute. The 2 red doelings are the ones she is keeping? I bet she will do really well with them !


Thanks! They are a riot, but so much fun! I'm not sure who we'll keep or who will be shown yet. Right now I love all of the doe kids  
I'm still trying to get my kids to pick names for them! They still have only named 2 of them.
I guess I'll have to start coming up with names. Maybe I'll find off the wall weird names so I can get them motivated lol


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ugh the worm hit of FF who have thrived until that point really is hard. I hope Mindy perks right up.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

SalteyLove said:


> Ugh the worm hit of FF who have thrived until that point really is hard. I hope Mindy perks right up.


Thanks I appreciate it! She's been doing good, but has lost a lot of body condition. Her appetite for about 3 days after kidding wasn't great, but she was super sore and had a good amount of swelling (gave her banamine for a couple of days). She's my baby, so I am sad to see her so thin. Her appetite is good now, so we're just keeping food in front of her. 
Only Mindy and Chloe showed with high worm counts. I still have 2 pregnant does, 2 young does and 1 buck left to get fecals on. My son's buck is playing hard to get (lol). But his brother was easy for my daughter to collect - he showed 0 worm eggs, and small amount of cocci.
I'm worried my son's buck may have cocci or possibly worms. He hasn't been dewormed in a while - just finished breeding and wanted to make sure my friends doe didn't come back in heat/didn't take before we dewormed him. So I hope I can get a sample from him tomorrow. He's such a brat!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable.
And a back massage.


----------

